# Pendulate Eventide/Newfangled Audio



## b_elliott (Jan 9, 2022)

Yesterday, as part of my go-thru-my-BF-goodies, I brought up Pendulate. 

I made a few discoveries others may find useful:

1. There is a new update since November 2021 (version 1.3) available through your Eventide account. 

2. There is a 22 pg User Guide available for d/l from Eventide (missed that my first time).

3. The UG resolved an initial mystery, Pendulate is monophonic. 

I used Pendulate heavily inside my BachTok Variation 3 (posted in member comp forum) -- very useful for bass and leads. 

I'd like to hear from other Pendulate users on their discoveries (mundane - esoteric). 

Cheers, Bill


----------



## Pier (Jan 9, 2022)

b_elliott said:


> as part of my go-thru-my-BF-goodies


AFAIK Pendulate has always been free?


----------



## sostenuto (Jan 9, 2022)

Pier said:


> AFAIK Pendulate has always been free?


Entre to Generate, yet so good as freebie _ has been tough to step up ! 🙆🏻‍♂️
THX to OP for reminder to update !


----------



## kgdrum (Jan 9, 2022)

Pier said:


> AFAIK Pendulate has always been free?



Correct Pendulate = free and Generate = $
Generate in my opinion is one of the best soft synths in the last few years 👍 and there’s some good ones .


----------



## b_elliott (Jan 9, 2022)

kgdrum said:


> Correct Pendulate = free and Generate = $
> Generate in my opinion is one of the best soft synths in the last few years 👍 and there’s some good ones .


This past BF I had Dune3 on my wish list but instead went with DS Thorn, Knifonium, Metric A/B for $15 a piece (coupon stacking -- the Doc learned me well). 

Next BF I may just add Generate and Dune3.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jan 9, 2022)

b_elliott said:


> This past BF I had Dune3 on my wish list but instead went with DS Thorn, Knifonium, Metric A/B for $15 a piece (coupon stacking -- the Doc learned me well).
> 
> Next BF I may just add Generate and Dune3.


Pendulate is one hell of a synth, especially in conjunction with those great PA synths!


----------



## José Herring (Jan 9, 2022)

Once you go Generate you never go back.


----------



## b_elliott (Jan 9, 2022)

José Herring said:


> Once you go Generate you never go back.


For someone owning +30 synths that's sayin' something.


----------



## José Herring (Jan 9, 2022)

b_elliott said:


> For someone owning +30 synths that's sayin' something.


I retired 20 of them.  I find myself more comfortable working with synth platforms with multiple styles of synthesis. Like 5 synths in one rather that 5 synths that can do one thing.

I actually got Generate first, then I learned of Pendulate and got it thinking it could be for times that I didn't want to deep dive and for quick sounds. I couldn't use Pendulate because I kept on trying to use it like Generate and would hit the limit in 5 minutes. So it was hard for me to go backwards.

I am sure Pendulate is a great synth though. If I had gotten to it first I may not have gotten Generate.


----------

